# Poor Man's Copyright - Is it worth the time?



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

I was curious on everyones opinion on a "Poor Man's Copyright" which is basically you mail your design back to yourself. It is stamped for the month -day - year over the stamp...

so if you saw someone else having your design in theory you can bring that mail to court and the judge can see the stamp & open it and see the artwork inside.

Is it even worth your time? 
Do they even hold up in court?


More just curious on everyones opnion on the subject.


----------



## RescueShirts (Jun 24, 2007)

You are assuming that I cannot mail an empty envelope to myself... with the flap only partially "licked" closed... only to open it after receiving it, inserting the artwork at a later date, and resealing the envelope... thus "looking" like I sent the actual art to myself years earlier.


These things would not hold up in court.


 Brett


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

That method may have worked at one time, but it's now a myth.

Don't do it. It's not worth your time or the cost of your stamp.

If you're really worried, go the official route.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Duran,

Here's a link to some questions about copyright "DIRECTLY FROM THE COPYRIGHT OFFICE". I'm including it because it better to get the answer from the source;

The question you just poised is 2nd question from the bottom of the page;

U.S. Copyright Office - Copyright in General (FAQ)

Just a thought here...

If someone is concerned about protection to take all the steps to send it to themselves through the mail, etc. etc.

Why not just fill out the copyright form, pay the $45, save "ALL YOUR DESIGNS" to a CD and label the cd and ship it to the copyright office.

You don't have to pay "per design" you can put them all in a collection. $45 is a small fee to pay for this and anyone that wants to be in business should not see this as a problem as your designs are the "backbone" of your business so you should take "every step" to give you the best protection possible.

I'm suppose to write up something for the board to have to refer to i'll try to do that in a day or so but it's really not that hard.

By filling with the copyright office you have it on record with the main source, you get back a certificate that certifies you are the owner, etc.

Just my 2-cents this is not meant to be legal advice. I'm just sharing what i did when i copyrighted some items (unrelated to the t-shirt business but that were graphic in nature).

P.S. Slogans are not copyright protected but if you have graphics or the way you layed out the design is. Someone can use the same wording, design their shirt differently and be protected. What protection will do is protect you against someone "copying your design", "putting your design" on items and selling it, etc.

I've had someone take my "actual design" off ebay and put them on earrings. That's an infringement. They used my actual design. If someone made up a shirt with the same wording i did, use a different image and layed it out differently I can do nothing about that as again (slogan's are not protected).

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think that for most of us, the cost of court enforcement of any design protection would take all our resources and then some. Attorney costs are prohibitive...About the most I would do is invest in an attorney written letter and see what happens.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Is it even worth your time?


No.



> Do they even hold up in court?


No.

As Angela pointed out with the link she posted above, the official US Copyright Office specifically tells us that it won't hold up in court or offer you any protection:



> *I’ve heard about a “poor man’s copyright.” What is it?*
> The practice of sending a copy of your own work to yourself is sometimes called a “poor man’s copyright.” There is no provision in the copyright law regarding any such type of protection, and it is not a substitute for registration.


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

Interesting  Thanks for the info


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks for the info! ill go that $45 cd route!


----------

